# Word Of The Day



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

Marijuana related word and definition.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 12, 2007)

*Cannabinoids* are a group of terpenophenolic compounds present in _Cannabis sativa_ L. The broader definition of cannabinoids refer to a group of substances that are structurally related to tetrahydrocannabinol (THC) or that bind to cannabinoid receptors. The chemical definition encompasses a variety of distinct chemical classes: the classical cannabinoids structurally related to THC, the nonclassical cannabinoids, the aminoalkylindoles, the eicosanoids related to the endocannabinoids, 1,5-diarylpyrazoles, quinolines and arylsulphonamides and additional compounds that do not fall into these standard classes but bind to cannabinoid receptors.[1] The term cannabinoids also refers to a unique group of secondary metabolites found in the cannabis plant, which are responsible for the plant's peculiar pharmacological effects. Currently, there are three general types of cannabinoids: _herbal cannabinoids_ occur uniquely in the cannabis plant; _endogenous cannabinoids_ are produced in the bodies of humans and other animals; and _synthetic cannabinoids_ are similar compounds produced in a laboratory


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Jul 12, 2007)

*HYBRID - A hybrid is a strain made up of two genetically unlike parents.*


----------



## the widowman (Jul 12, 2007)

pack another bowl man!!!! = stoned 
roll another joint man!!! = stoned 
pack another pipe man!!!!!! = stoned 
and so on ++++++


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 13, 2007)

*Kief*, *Kef*, *Keef* or *kif* refers to the loose, dried resin glands (or trichomes) of _Cannabis_ which accumulate on containers or have been removed with a kiefing screen or sieve. It is sometimes erroneously called pollen or crystal. Kief can be smoked in a number of ways, including using smoking pipes, bongs, and vaporizers. Kief is a rare item among _Cannabis_ users, and is prized because of its extremely high THC content.


----------



## midgradeindasouth (Jul 14, 2007)

*Shwag*, also known as _brown frown_, _shit weed_, _stress_, or _cess_ in cannabis culture, most often refers to low quality cannabis. Shwag is of low quality because it is usually grown in mass quantities and without separating the males from the females. Without separating the sexes, marijuana will put forth seed and seeding reduces the THC content of the bud. Shwag's low quality also stems from its poor curing (usually rushed) and poor storage (vacuum packed in brick form). These factors combined result in an end product very different from high grade marijuana in that the individual buds are green-brown to brown, contain seeds, and are flattened and dry. Their trichome hairs and leaves are usually about the same color, brown. High grade marijuana usually consists of thick, seedless, sticky-moist, skunky-smelling buds with green leaves and orange, white, or red to purple trichome hairs.
Alternate spellings of shwag include *schwag*, *shwagg*, or *schwagg*.
Based on the usage in cannabis culture, the term is now used in some contexts to describe things that are unpleasant, disliked, or subpar. In some social circles, usually of youth culture, shwag and dank have come to replace the more typical terms "bad" and "good,". The usage of the term is slowly spreading out of cannabis culture and into more mainstream conduits in a similar manner to the term "quitting cold turkey" evolving out of a strictly heroin oriented context and into a context of quitting anything. Additionally, shwag has become a prefix in youth slang, for example shwagtastic, shwagmopolitan, or shwag-gina. In London youth culture, the word 'swag' can mean something that is disliked or sub par.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 14, 2007)

BloodShotI'z said:


> *HYBRID - A hybrid is a strain made up of two genetically unlike parents.*


No silly thats a toyota, or honda's Gasoline electric cross


----------

